# Permits Inspections and Software



## jar546 (Nov 30, 2009)

Not sure what I can do.  I service several municipalities as a third party code inspection agency.  Keeping track of permits at all municipalities is kept at the municipalities.  There is no tie in to my office manager who takes calls and schedules inspections.  Most of the software that I see is geared toward the individual municipality.

What do you guys use if anything and are you aware of any software for my application?


----------



## Kearney.200 (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits Inspections and Software

you should be able to set some thing up through MS Access


----------



## vegas paul (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits Inspections and Software

Kearny's suggestion is good, you can set up your own Access database, but it would require redundant data entry for all your jobs (hopefully you have office staff that could do this).  This could also be tied into your blackberry or other mobile device.  If you are asking about some product that could "tap in"  to the various databases from the municipalities, you are probably out of luck.  Firstly, most municipalities use products with proprietary software that the software vendor controls.  Secondly, not every jurisdiction has outside access (web-access) to their permit database.

If you set up your own database, keep it as simple as possible, otherwise you will spend more time entering data than inspecting.


----------



## JBI (Dec 1, 2009)

Re: Permits Inspections and Software

Jeff -

I would definitely inquire about remote access, you may get lucky and have one or more Municipalities that could allow it. It may take a lttle doing but... of the proprietary programs I've seen, most offer the option of remote access. There will likely be some cost involved - need to negotiate who pays, and there may be security issues to deal with.

The program I've used most is from Information Systems. They are a relatively small company serving this part of the country. I can PM you their phone number (or you could just look them up on the net). I wouldn't go out and buy a program though (yet). As pointed out above, you would need to create a seperate, second data base. Costly to say the least.


----------

